# Char-Broil vertical charcoal split door smoker??



## cyphronix (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm a newbie and I want to get into smoking. I'm not quite ready to drop the $300 on the WSM but I'm looking for something cheap. I like the look of the brinkmann split door but they seem to be out of stock at Walmart. I recently saw this new charbroil vertical smoker that looks almost identical. It's even $74 like the brinkmann. I know I'll have to do some mods to get the brinkmann working but I was wondering if any one has tried this model? Also, if you have any recommendations that would be great too!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-Vertical-Charcoal-Smoker/21976930?t=1&


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 15, 2013)

A friend of mine has one like this and he loves it.  It's no WSM, but what is?

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## jsf0656 (Jan 16, 2013)

i've been wanting to get the brinkmann split door smoker but my walmart doesnt have any either. i saw the charbroil smoker at walmart and it does look exactly like the brinkmann model. i have been pondering this purchase as well but was waiting to see if anyone has had any experience with these as well.


----------



## jsf0656 (Jan 26, 2013)

well, i just ordered the brinkmann vertical split door smoker from amazon for the same price as walmart! i've enjoyed my brinkmann gourmet electric but i miss the charcoal challenges that i will have and the learning process that goes along with it. plus the refrigerator type doors will be alot easier to tend to the coals and meat. i know what mods is needed to be made that have been mentioned here and on youtube so i think i will enjoy the task ahead!


----------



## steakman (Aug 8, 2013)

jsf0656 said:


> i've been wanting to get the brinkmann split door smoker but my walmart doesnt have any either. i saw the charbroil smoker at walmart and it does look exactly like the brinkmann model. i have been pondering this purchase as well but was waiting to see if anyone has had any experience with these as well.


----------



## steakman (Aug 8, 2013)

The charbroil is loose around the door and loses heat .  It will cook well when you fix that.  It uses brinkman size pans snd you cook the same way. I have both a Brinkman ECS round smoker and this one. BOTH ARE COMPARABLE.  The charbroil  and the brinkman square are a bit more convenient because you  can get another pan and change out the old charcoal pan if needed.
Steakman


----------



## 247smoker (Oct 6, 2013)

I have the char-broil vertical smoker

It is leaking around the doors pretty good. I have been able to still smoke pretty good on the first few tries. I am using the Wok instead of the bowls.

Does the Green Egg tape really work? Or something better to seal it up

BTW Used Brickettes first two times, had trouble keeping 225 for more than hr

Went to Lump and held 250ish almost two hours without opening the door


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 6, 2013)

247Smoker said:


> I have the char-broil vertical smoker
> 
> It is leaking around the doors pretty good. I have been able to still smoke pretty good on the first few tries. I am using the Wok instead of the bowls.
> 
> ...


When I had the Char-Broil vertical smoker, I used the BGE tape and it worked well. Just be sure and clean the area really well.


----------



## 247smoker (Oct 6, 2013)

What  did you clean it with? Before applying?


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 6, 2013)

I used mineral spirits. Just be sure and get it all clean and dry before you apply


----------



## ronniem (Oct 6, 2013)

Spend A little more now and you won't have, to sooner than you think


----------



## 247smoker (Oct 6, 2013)

rdwhahb said:


> I used mineral spirits. Just be sure and get it all clean and dry before you apply


Thank you!

I will try it this week


----------



## nicjam (Jul 21, 2014)

I have the char broil vertical 360 split door. My thing is the pan wastes fuel because it has no holes to get oxygen to the middle or lower layers. I am building a pan for it that I found on here. The doors do leak a lot but I used the red gasket sealer and it took care of most of the problem. Where it still leaks I but some foil in the gap and it stops. Other than that I love it smokes really good and holds a fair amount of meat.


----------



## nicjam (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/64025/new-no-weld-charcoal-pan-for-my-ecb


This is the link for the basket if you need it. I know this is an old post but hopefully it will be seen by some new members that have the same questions.


----------



## homebody (Mar 24, 2015)

I just purchased one of these Char-Broil 365 two door smokers. All I did was the Weber vegetable wok mod so far. During the break in I used a small chimney starter full of lump charcoal got the temperature over 400 degrees. I could not get the temp down to the smoking range until I added 2 liters of water to the pan. Then on just a handful of coals it kept the temperature for 2 hours.

Now I might find a quarry stone to fit on the brackets to see if I can do wood smoked bread.


----------

